

He sold potato peelers for $5 each and became a millionaire - atroyn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Krusn0Mo3Po

======
patio11
I heard about this gentleman on HN a few years ago. You have to watch him
work: it's a performance, in every sense of the word:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCUct4NlxE0&hl=en-
GB&gl=GB](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCUct4NlxE0&hl=en-GB&gl=GB)

~~~
spb
So, like David Rees, then?
[http://www.artisanalpencilsharpening.com/](http://www.artisanalpencilsharpening.com/)

~~~
hawkice
The peeler guy makes a 100% irony-free pitch, based on value, which we can all
learn from.

~~~
atroyn
Exactly. At every stage he also reminds his audience that they too can do
these wonderful things - he relates his pitch to things they do, or at least
have seen done, and demonstrates how his solution lets them do it. That's true
selling.

------
dennisgorelik
There is even Wikipedia entry:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Ades](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Ades)

"Ades died on February 1, 2009, only a day after being informed that he had
been granted American citizenship."

------
digitalcre8
I lived in that neighborhood where he sold them (sadly he passed away a few
years ago). Union Square in New York. I had no idea he was so successful.
Thanks for digging this up! (2008)

